# Rosie has been spayed today



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

My poor little girl went in this morning - my husband took her as I had to go to work for a team building event (!) this morning. The vet's have phoned and said she is doing well and I am to pick her up in 20 mins. I'm a bit nervous about how she is going to be, but looking forward to getting her home.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh bless her! Sending you hugs, I'm sure she's fine xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope she recovers quickly. It's a horrid time but over before you know it. Hugs to Rosie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing a speedy recovery. I'm sure she'll be back to herself in no time.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh please keep us posted as to how Rosie is getting on. Lolly is booked to go in on 25th July when she will be 5.5 months old (Vet suggested she gets done early because of holiday dates etc) 
Maybe you could post some pictures so I know what to expect. I hope she's ok and recovers quickly. xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she ill be fine, she ill probably be a little unsettled tonight, dont overly panic she will be back to normaly in a couple of days.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

At the moment, she is lying asleep at my feet, out of the way of the children who don't really understand that she needs a bit of peace and quiet. She just seemed a bit quiet. We've been given a collar, but it is only if we think she can't be trusted. So far, she has been grooming around her bits, but not actually at the dressing or the wound. The vet said that was normal as she has been shaved and her skin will have cleaning stuff on it, which obviously smells funny. Also, she peed herself when they were putting her in her cage, so she might be grooming that. 

When I first saw her, her face and ears were soaking wet - they explained that she had fallen asleep in her water bowl! Typical Rosie!

I will try to take a picture tomorrow - I don't want to disturb her tonight, poor thing. It's all covered with a dressing, so I'll take another one when the dressing comes off.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Poor little Rosie, hope she is feeling a bit better in the morning and has a settled night.

Maisy is booked in for next Friday - I'm dreading it already.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Big hugs from Mandy and Flo


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Rosie, she'll probably feel a bit sorry for herself for a couple of days but I'm sure she'll soon be back to her bouncy self. 

Hugs from Maisie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

poor Rosie! Am sure she will be fine in no time but don't worry if it takes her a few days to come round as Betty wasn't herself for 5 days and then suddenly seemed to snap back to normal. i have a couple of pictures of Betty's wound a few days apart which show clearly how well it healed and how good he internal stitches were.

i just felt guilty that i'd inflicted this on her even though i knew it was for the best!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Rosie... hope she's ok soon. I feel a return to the vest/onsie coming on


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Rosie... hope she's ok soon. I feel a return to the vest/onsie coming on


Yes! I followed that thread avidly in the knowledge that Rosie's op was a few months away so I should be prepared. But, I was just thinking today that she has grown so much that her body size is probably bigger than Max's is currently, and they don't make all in one vests that big!

She doesn't seem to bothered by it at the moment, so fingers crossed we might not need the collar on at all! Famous last words?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

ooh tell me about the onsie/vest. I must have missed that thread.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> ooh tell me about the onsie/vest. I must have missed that thread.


It was quite a long thread inspired by Lady(LadyAmanda)'s trip to be spayed. If I remember rightly, Amanda was looking for something other than a collar for Lady, and it was suggested that a baby's all in one vest would prevent Lady getting to the stitches. So then we had a very big discussion about what onesies were (US/Canadian word for vests) and what size onesie Amanda should buy for Lady.

And then her vet said she shouldn't put it on her because it could interfere with the wound!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Louise I hope Rosie is back to her old self soon x


----------



## val (Apr 19, 2011)

I know how you feel my jo jo was done yesterday and our vet keeps them in over night so it was a long wait. fetched her home today and she seems to get some pain at times and just wants to sleep she has got some pain killers to take so we hope she is a bit better tomorrow. lets hope they are both back on their feet soon.

cheers val/jojo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh bless her, I hope that she is better soon, it is a rought my time and sad.., lol I see you remember my onesie posts well! lmao!!! yes the onesie was a great idea....the vet however didn't agree so we mainly stuck with the awful cone! there are soft cones out there...one called the comfy cone looked good but it was too long to order it for Lady. 
Hope she is back to herself....and doesn't fall asleep in anymore water bowls! lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, so far Rosie hasn't been too bad. There was a bit of whistly whining (if you know what I mean) when I had to leave her in her crate while I put the kids to bed (I really couldn't chance her jumping up on stuff like she normally does if I don't put her in her crate when I leave her), but apart from that, she has been quiet but still fairly normal. She even got some bone action in, as you can see. 










But, one thing I've noticed is that her back legs seem really weak and they almost collapse under her when she goes to sit down. I keep thinking about when I had my kids (c-sections) and so I'm not worrying too much because I couldn't stand up very well the same day, but I thought I'd post it to see if anyone thinks I should be worried.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think she will likely be fine....give her a few days...u can always aske the vet via phone. but she is probably just soar.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Rosie seems to be doing really well Louise. Flo was a real wimp when I got her home. I put her down when I got in and she just crumpled in a heap on the floor and wouldn't move. I wouldn't worry about her back legs just for the moment as she still has a lot of aneasthetic and pain killers in her system and it is quite a major op so it will take a week before she starts getting back to herself.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, her legs supported her long enough to wolf down a bowl of boiled chicken, so I guess she's not doing too badly!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you Louise and big hugs to Rosie-Posie xxxxxx 

Falling asleep in her water bowl ... ahhh bless her xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was very wobbly on her feet and kept wanting to back into corners if she had to get up so Rosie is doing a lot better than Betty was on the day of the op!!

Betty was in an age 3 to 6 months all in one vest and my vet thought it was a good idea as she quickly mastered using her back leg to get to her wound, sneaky madam!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Well, her legs supported her long enough to wolf down a bowl of boiled chicken, so I guess she's not doing too badly!


Well done Rosie


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie update - well, we ended up putting the cone on her over night as she had started showing a bit of an interest in her wound by the end of the evening and I was worried she'd lick it open if we left her alone with it overnight. So, after 5 minutes of trying to get the cone off, she calmed down and eventually went into her cage with it on and settled down with no problems at all.

She was awake early this morning, but that was because my husband, with impeccable timing, had to get up early for work this morning, so she obviously heard him. I went down and let her out. She is still a bit nervous of doing a wee, but she eventually managed one and then came back in for a little bit of breakfast. 

I sat with her for half an hour and then put her back in the cage with the collar on while I went and got the kids up and dressed. I heard a bit of barking but nothing out of the ordinary. But then, on the way back down the stairs, I smelled that unmistakeable smell. Yes, Rosie had had her very own personal Poo Fest in her cage. The poor thing was pressed up against one end of the cage to get away from it. 

Stupidly, I hadn't thought to get in some probiotic yoghurt in case this happened (given Rosie's track record in this area), so I will do that this morning and hopefully that will get her back on track. 

I was also thinking about getting a bone for her to distract her from the stitches. I'm only putting the collar on her if I have to leave her (I'm working from home today so she won't have to have it on at all during the day) and she is grooming herself lots and lots and every now and again, she has a sneaky tug at the dressing.

But, despite all of that, I've had to put her in her cage three times this morning to get her to stop racing around after the kids. You wouldn't know she'd got stitches. Her back legs still seem a bit shaky, but I caught her running across the garden at full pelt and leaping off the patio, so she can't be too bad, and I'm obviously going to have to keep a keen eye on her over the next few days.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Rosie and her tummy, she sounds quite active though . I had Mable on a lead for the first 2/3 days just so she could run or jump, although she was quite happy to lie really.. just did nt want her rupturing anything, she still managed to get a lump in the underlying muscle tissue, the wound had healed, but internally, did nt last too long but worrying at the time.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Rosie and her tummy, she sounds quite active though . I had Mable on a lead for the first 2/3 days just so she could run or jump, although she was quite happy to lie really.. just did nt want her rupturing anything, she still managed to get a lump in the underlying muscle tissue, the wound had healed, but internally, did nt last too long but worrying at the time.


Yes, something like that wouldn't surprise me with Rosie. I'm just glad we have a post op follow up on Sat, because she has been running round like a loon today. She's totally back to her normal self and desperate to get out for a run around


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry joined a bit late ...... have been manic organinsing puppy pads and god knows what else i need  love to Rosie ............. hope shes feeling much better soon j xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

For those that are interested, here's a photo of Rosie's operation area.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well at least she has energy...lol. hope she heals up as good as new


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rosie is a good girl showing us her bits


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope Rosie is recovering well.hen kd was spayed it took 2-3 days to see the old kd return but funnily enough her appetite was always great lol


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Poor Rosie, hope all goes well at the vets today for her check up. Dreading it when we get Holly done. Bad enough I'm having her chipped on Monday and i feel mean about that but again its in her best interests.

Hugs and kisses to Rosie xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Rosie and I have had a rotten time since my last post. Her tummy has been so upset by everything. Without going into TMI, there has been nothing solid since the op and I have spent huge amounts of time cleaning her cage, washing the vet bed (far and away the very best dog product I have bought since we got her!) :washing: mopping the kitchen floor and screaming at the kids who just keep wanting to cuddle her, when she is covered in her own, well you know what. Oh and regular showers as I seem to end up covered in it too. hno:

So, she had the check up this morning and they are happy with her wound, although it is a bit swollen, but the vet said "when you have got a dog as hyper as Rosie, you can't expect much else!". I didn't think she was particularly hyper, but I guess I have to accept it!

We are tackling the tummy thing by stopping giving her painkillers (and I think this might be the reason that she is a bit less 'herself' today) and carrying on with the probiotics (gone onto the paste that they gave us before) and her normal food. I was really pleased that they now seem to accept that the bland diets we have tried have actually not worked with Rosie and she is better just sticking to the food we know her tummy can accept. 

If we are still having regular poo fests by Monday, she is going back in to be examined. Fingers crossed. I had to leave her in her cage for three hours today to take the kids to a birthday party and she was still clean when we got back. Little steps....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh Louise it sounds like are stuffering with Rosie... 

Although it does sounds like a Saturday at our house .. screaming at kids 

Just remember when you are cleaning up all Rosies ..., well you know what and thing seem a bit yuk, that your funny little friends on the I love my cockapoo forum are thinking of you, then grab a jaffa cake and a cuppa and smile .. if that fails open the wine and come online...

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

There's no wine in the house!!!!! 

I have some studying to do so I'm going to do that and then crack open the home made cherry gin. It's important to do it in that order!

Thanks for your sympathy xxx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, poor Rosie, and poor you, just what you need, more laundry and cleaning. I hope stopping the painkillers does the trick for her tummy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cherry gin .. perfect after the day you've had.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Poor you, hope you sort her tummy out soon. 
We had problems with Bella's tummy when she was spayed as they gave us chicken and rice to have over her convalescent period. Unfortunately that set her back as we'd just sorted everything out with Burns. I think you just have to go with your instincts and what you know of your own dog. 

Hope you're on the gin by now


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Warning, here is a photo of Rosie's wound. I think the bit where the plaster was on her skin looks the most painful!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG ... ahhh love her .... I feel so sorry for her & I am sure I will cry the day I get my girls done.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She seems more distressed about me trying to comb grass seeds out of her hair! Cherry gin in hand ... and relax.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh poor Rosie I really hope she starts feeling better soon. I didn't think they would suffer that much afterwards. Not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh poor Rosie, hope her stomach is better soon. From the picture it looks like the sticking plaster was making her skin sore, maybe she'll be more comfortable now the dressing is off.

If she tries to lick/bite the wound and you don't have a vest/onsie, you could use a t-shirt and pull the excess material up onto her back (near her tail) and bunch it up in an elastic band so she doesn't get her feet caught up in the material. Our vet showed me how to do this when Maisie was spayed.

Maybe Rosie will be good and leave the wound alone. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a very nice neet woond Deltas was a little bumpy. looks like she as a wee bit of clippers rash, maybe a wee dab of savelon or something, but it will soon calm down. 


has her tummy settled down eg poos


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have sudocreme for the kids, will that do? 

Re the wound, she's not too bad during the day, I can stop her licking it. And at night I am putting the cone on. She's been really sleepy today, so I think the painkillers were masking some of the after-effects.

Sorry for sharing so much, am on a single mum weekend (hubby in Scotland) and the forum is being quite a lifeline!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sudocreme should be fine, just to sooth it a little.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aahh poor Rosie, hope she's feeling better now. Maisie went for her second injection on Friday(she still cant go out for another week  ) the vet mentioned getting her spayed before she was 6 months  i told him i was still undecided as i am seriously considering letting her have puppies . Hubby is rather less enthusiastic as doesnt believe i will be able to part with any of them!! sure I saw somebodys pita pata say one cockapoo is never enough


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Awww Poor little gorgeous Rosie Really hope she feels better soon and your house gets back to its pre poo fest self!! Must say the thought of poo everywhere and kids running around like maniacs is worrying me somewhat,but bucket of Bleach and Cherry Gin sounds good,or is it a bucket of Cherry Gin Kisses to your lil lady x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

A breakthrough today! Gone backwards on the wound licking, and Rosie is currently fashioning one of Max's old vests, but we are at least making improvement on the tummy stuff. No clear up required this morning (and a lie in till 9 am!) and something that actually vaguely resembled a poo when I took her outside! Hooray!

Will post a vest picture later. Poor thing is not happy with it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

pixie said:


> Awww Poor little gorgeous Rosie Really hope she feels better soon and your house gets back to its pre poo fest self!! Must say the thought of poo everywhere and kids running around like maniacs is worrying me somewhat,but bucket of Bleach and Cherry Gin sounds good,or is it a bucket of Cherry Gin Kisses to your lil lady x


I've been having paranoia about them going blind, getting dysentery etc etc. But they're quite tough and as someone said yesterday, it's not like them rolling in dog poo when they're out playing - we know Rosie isn't riddled with disease. Even so, I was very glad to have a poo free kitchen this morning!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Will post a vest picture later. Poor thing is not happy with it.


I'm sure she looks gorgeous! Reassure her that all the best cockapoos are wearing vests . Cones are just sooo yesterday.
Glad she's on the mend x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's the first time I've seen Rosie with her tail between her legs - not the happiest of pups  I think she is worried for her street cred. Never mind, soon be all back to normal. Wish her a speedy recovery x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> That's the first time I've seen Rosie with her tail between her legs - not the happiest of pups  I think she is worried for her street cred. Never mind, soon be all back to normal. Wish her a speedy recovery x


Ah, I think it is a chocolate optical illusion. She was actually going barmy because the kids had just come downstairs, so she was wagging her tail furiously. If you look hard, you can see it is to the side of her leg, rather than between her legs! Don't worry, she is much perkier again today, although the heat is getting to her - no vest on until this evening, I think!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad your over the worst of it, hope the Gin has nt left you with a head ache !! At least the weathers good and you can all get out.... Rosie modelling this seasons onsie, but at least they work x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca is in on the 8 th dreading it! Please can you let me know how Rosie gets on as feel so dreadful doing this to my little girl. Best wishes to Rosie tonight


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rosie's street cred is doing just fine.... might fine look .. she looks a dream even with a shaved belly and Max's t-short on  

Pleased her poos have settled down, bet she was hot and bothered today, all my dogs were and they weren't wearing a fashion t-shirt... ahh love her. 

I love this thread .. I am sure I will re-read it when my girls go in for their girly op


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, here is this evening's update. It's been 4 days now and I finally feel like we've got the situation under control. The strange thing is that the spaying has been the least of our troubles. It really does look like it was the painkillers that caused the problems. 

Today is the first day that Rosie has had control of her toileting, and finally, they have returned to something more solid. I've been able to use my washing machine for clothes for the first time in days!

For those that are concerned about the operation, I don't think it has given Rosie much trouble at all. She was a bit sleepy on the first day and then back to normal on the second. When we stopped giving her the painkillers, she got quite sleepy again,w hich I think was her way of dealing with the pain, but she never actually showed that she was in pain. She has been running around and desperate to get out for a walk.

She has been licking her stitches a bit today, but generally she is more interested in grooming the shaved bits and the bits that have reacted badly to the adhesive dressing. 

I don't regret putting her in for it at all. The operation hasn't been a problem so far. I wish I had been more knowledgeable about the effect of the painkillers as they might have been able to give her something that was easier on her tummy. I'd definitely recommend talking to your vet first if your little girl has a sensitive tummy. Rosie's tummy was awful for the first 6-8 weeks that we had her, but this week was worse than it had ever been during that period. I'm so relieved we seem to be getting through it now!

She hasn't worn the vest much today at all, given the heat, but I have a call to make this evening as to whether I put her in that or in her collar for the night. To be honest, the collar hasn't bothered her in the cage, so I think I'll go for that. 

Thanks for all your support. She's got a check up on Saturday, so I'll let you know how that goes, but hopefully I won't have anything else to say on the subject until then!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Louise your posts have been great to read and although Rosie Posie has had a bit of tummy trouble I am sure it won’t put owner off having their girls spayed, the benefits of being spayed well outweigh a few days of wearing t shirts, a cone and being a bit sleeping, Everyone should have their girls done unless breeding them of course..

I just love the honesty of this thread and I think it really brings real life to the whole situation, reality is good, we are all sitting reading your posts with our cockapoo’s cuddled up next to us, and we are ahhh’ing and ohhh’ing over Rosie Posie’s pics, keep us updated, especially after a few cherry gins  


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


>


That's exactly the kind of grouchy hunch my daughter would adopt if I put something blue on her - she's just wanting pink with some twinkles 

Pleased to hear she's over the worst and her tummy is settling.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww I love onesie photos!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

interesting that you think the painkillers were affecting rosie as i was certain that they weren't agreeing with betty as she had a dodgy tummy and was sick a couple of times but as soon as i stopped the painkillers she seemed more herself but just slept a lot. i love rosie in the onesie, i'd so have betty wearing one more often if i could!!!!! glad to hear she is on the mend now.

x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> interesting that you think the painkillers were affecting rosie as i was certain that they weren't agreeing with betty as she had a dodgy tummy and was sick a couple of times but as soon as i stopped the painkillers she seemed more herself but just slept a lot. i love rosie in the onesie, i'd so have betty wearing one more often if i could!!!!! glad to hear she is on the mend now.
> 
> x


That's interesting. Rosie was on Metacalm or something like that. I guess painkillers in humans can quite often cause a tummy upset, so it's no different with dogs. 

Have you seen the new selection of onesies in Pets at Home at the moment? They're a bit scary pink and glittery! My little girl is desperate for me to buy one for Rosie. Thankfully, they don't go up to Rosie's size. I think if you put Betty Boo in one, my daughter would explode with excitement - she's still completely in love with Betty as it is!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> That's interesting. Rosie was on Metacalm or something like that. I guess painkillers in humans can quite often cause a tummy upset, so it's no different with dogs.
> 
> Have you seen the new selection of onesies in Pets at Home at the moment? They're a bit scary pink and glittery! My little girl is desperate for me to buy one for Rosie. Thankfully, they don't go up to Rosie's size. I think if you put Betty Boo in one, my daughter would explode with excitement - she's still completely in love with Betty as it is!


yep thats the same one that betty was on too.

i've not been to Pets at Home in awhile so not seen the pink onesies, i must have a look! i am sure its just the fact Betty is barely bigger than teddy size which is why children love her!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great thread, thanks Louise for keeping us posted on Rosie. Hope everything is getting back to normal now.

I need to start thinking about Millie being spayed, she's 5 1/2 months now. Half tempted to let her breed once, but that then opens up a hole host of other questions and dilemas.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Glad Rosie is finally on the road to recovery. Looks like she is allergic to plasters/dressings as that is exactly the same rash I get if I have to use one. I suppose dogs can be allergic to things, poor Rosie. Holly has a delicate tummy so will need to discuss this with the vet before she is done. Husband not that impressed there is 1 dog in the house let alone a set of beautiful puppies that i wouldn't want to part with. Breeders are braver than I am


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Have you seen the new selection of onesies in Pets at Home at the moment? They're a bit scary pink and glittery! My little girl is desperate for me to buy one for Rosie!


Me and Elli were admiring them just the other day - they had a whole section of quite bizarre outfits for dogs. We loved looking at them but when I asked Elli if we should get one for Flo even she thought she might look a bit daft. I wonder who buys them as I've never seen a dog in an outfit when out and about - or are they only used for a night out on the town when I'm tucked up in my dressing gown, looking at JD reveals and munching Jaffas.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Me and Elli were admiring them just the other day - they had a whole section of quite bizarre outfits for dogs. We loved looking at them but when I asked Elli if we should get one for Flo even she thought she might look a bit daft. I wonder who buys them as I've never seen a dog in an outfit when out and about - or are they only used for a night out on the town when I'm tucked up in my dressing gown, looking at JD reveals and munching Jaffas.


I saw a whole group of people celebrating a dog's birthday in the park. Everyone invited had dressed their dogs in party outfits!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Perhaps we need a dress code for Poo Fest '12?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Perhaps we need a dress code for Poo Fest '12?


I suspect my hubby wouldn't be seen anywhere near a dog in any form of clothes! I'm not even allowed to get Dylan a coat for winter. I think a pink tutu might be grounds for divorce


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

To be fair, a wetsuit would be more appropriate for Dylan


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I saw a whole group of people celebrating a dog's birthday in the park. Everyone invited had dressed their dogs in party outfits!


Do people really do this .. oh I have such a sheltered life!!!!

I am up for dressing my dogs up ... but no photos allowed, hubby will seriously be ribbed in the office, I think he is still getting teased for owning dogs called cockapoos... his team purchased a mug for him, which says I love my cockapoo but at a certain angle it reads .. I love ..... well I think you can imagine what it reads. So they would never get over a cockapoo dressed up for a doggy walk.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jo Jo that is so funny,I was watching my son swimming(but actually looking at ILMC on my phone),my touch screen failed me and got stuck so all you could see was what you mentioned above,and the big loveheart must have looked very strange to all the people sat behind me! As for doggie dressing up,would never get away with that one in my house as i have a pre-teen son,maybe just at christmas.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

pixie said:


> Jo Jo that is so funny,I was watching my son swimming(but actually looking at ILMC on my phone),my touch screen failed me and got stuck so all you could see was what you mentioned above,and the big loveheart must have looked very strange to all the people sat behind me! As for doggie dressing up,would never get away with that one in my house as i have a pre-teen son,maybe just at christmas.


Pleased I made you smile ..

It is true ... my hubby really gets teased about owning cockapoos, the things he does for me, he can take it!!!

My pre-teenager thinks the name cockapoo is really funny, but I agree with you, dressing our pets up would not be cool at all, he would die if his mates saw me walking the dogs in a tutu's and hair bows.

I did put a scrunchy in Oakley’s hair, when his fringe was far too long, he looked soooo funny.. not a good look.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, spay fans! Sorry for not updating for a while, but I've been very busy making a cake for my daughter's birthday. She is 4 today and I have been determined to finally make one that I could actually serve without embarassment and this was the year I achieved it, hooray!

Anyway :focus: Rosie went to the vet on friday to have her stitches out but, sure enough, all the running around and general Rosie-ness has meant that only two of the stitches could come out and I had a job trying to talk the vet out of giving her anti-biotics to clear up the weepiness in the remaining stitches. We made a deal that if I bathed them twice a day with salt water, she would be happy. I have been doing that and I am really confident that the other stitches will come out on Wednesday as they look so much better already. 

So, two more days and then I can kill off this thread! Oh, and her tummy is completely back to normal now (hence my fear of putting her on antibiotics!), so I am planning on calling up the NI people soon and giving her a go on that. I hope all the other spayed girls are doing well x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Louise, thank you for the update, so pleased Rosie Posie is doing well and good for you saying no to antibiotics again. 

Hey how about posting a pic of that birthday cake? I love a bit of baking, yum yum homemade cake, nothing better (oh yes cockapoos) I am no expert baker but I am an expert eater


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so ridiculously proud of this cake that I was secretly hoping someone would ask for a photo! Here you go










My little girl told me the cake was her favourite part of her day and the doll from it was her favourite present. Yay!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's Sleeping Beauty by the way!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow that is fabulous!!! You clever thing!! So glad Rosie is almost back to normal xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow weeeeeee.... oh I love cake but wouldn't want to cut that one... I am well impressed, fancy making one for me  

well done you xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't show my daughter this thread, she will be private messaging you with her order, sleeping beauty ...yum yum eating beauty. 

Uour baking has woo'ed me Louise, you are very good. I bet you will be talk of the playground tomorrow, best mummy cake maker , I hold the mummy with the best puppies in our playground ... ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am seriously impressed by the cake, it was a relief when my kids outgrew novelty cakes, and now I just have to make them tasty!
Glad Rosie is back to her own self


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done!!! That is an amazing cake,if i was 4 again i would have been so so happy with that:twothumbs: So glad to hear Rosie is ok now,and her tum is back to normal x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! You are very talented! I bet it tasted as good as it looks! 

I know my limits - fairy cakes  and even then they sometimes don't work!  x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

that cake is fantastic, i would love to be able to do that but even cakes from a packet have been known to go wrong, well done you x x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I also had the cockapoo nod of approval - Rosie jumped up and grabbed a peice off my daughter's plate and wolfed it down!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


>


Sorry.... I just had to have another little look and this fabulous cake !!!

Yummy Yummy one slice in JoJo's tummy


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, fab cake! Mine are now past the Barbie pink stage unfortunately, I loved making those cakes and going down the pink aisle in Toys R Us, oh well we're onto the teenage grump stage now 
So glad Rosie's doing well, hope the stitches came out ok


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

that cake must have taken Louise ages (talented lady hey).... I don't think I could do it .. too many dogs to walk


----------

